
Show HN: DiyC – educational linux container runtime - viw
https://github.com/w-vi/diyC
======
viw
The project was created for a talk I gave and because lot of people asked for
some more material I've published the code as well as some documentation on
the Linux features etc in the hope that it will help more people to grasp what
the containers really are.

